# Anybody driving to Buffalo to Galleria to get an iphone?



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Was sort of thinking about it, but it is after all, the second busiest driving day of the year, so maybe not a great idea. 

And if they enforce a one per person quota, I'd have to be really motivated to do it. 

Anyone thinking about it?

And yes, it's a ridiculous idea, and harmful to the environment, etc. :baby:


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

imachungry said:


> Was sort of thinking about it, but it is after all, the second busiest driving day of the year, so maybe not a great idea.
> 
> And if they enforce a one per person quota, I'd have to be really motivated to do it.
> 
> ...


Sadly... it's not the drive which would be crazy... the fact that you can't get service on AT&T unless you have a us address is the show stopper.


----------



## TOSmoke (May 6, 2005)

*Buffalo on Sunday*

I'll be heading up to Buffalo on Sunday. There's an Apple store and AT&T store in the Walden Galleria Mall, so there's a slight chance I may get my hands on one. I may or may not pick one up, depending on how hard or easy it will be (and what rules they impose). Possibly then wait for the hackers to post on how to unlock it and try to get service provided to it locally.
Not all the features they are posting for AT&T service will work here, but at least I'll have one in my hands.
Good luck to everyone on the hunt!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Sadly... it's not the drive which would be crazy... the fact that you can't get service on AT&T unless you have a us address is the show stopper.


Yea, i have a U.S. address so not an issue 

Now those roaming charges--that is a credit card destroyer!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Someone reported on another board that people were lining up outside an ATT store in Buffalo *last night*. Yikes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

imachungry said:


> And if they enforce a one per person quota, I'd have to be really motivated to do it.


There's a 2 iPhone per person quota. 

I can't wait to see what people will be getting for iPhone's on eBay.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

A good friend of mine will be going to the Manhattan store on Saturday morning with his gf. IF they have any in stock by slim chance, AND there's any information about people having been able to get them working on Rogers, they'll be buying four iPhones, two of which are for me and my wife.

Otherwise, I'll wait until news of a successful unlocking is reported, and make a trip to Buffalo myself.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> There's a 2 iPhone per person quota.


Apple Stores = 2 iPhones/person

AT&T Stores = 1 iPhone/person


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

*already did*

I went to visit a friend in Virginia and used his address. Typing this message with it right now. I had a US SIN number as well.

Its an amazing device though the keyboard takes getting used to -- I'm still pretty clumsy with it.

Roaming is going to be pricey, as its quick to suck up the bandwidth.
Ah, well.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

scharlton said:


> I went to visit a friend in Virginia and used his address. Typing this message with it right now. I had a US SIN number as well.
> 
> Its an amazing device though the keyboard takes getting used to -- I'm still pretty clumsy with it.
> 
> ...


Any chance you've tried plugging a Rogers or Fido sim card into it?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't work.

Read on Engadget that not only do other sim cards not work, you can't even use the iPhone at all, not even the iPod features. Says so right on the box, activation of AT&T plan to use iPod features. Lame.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Can't one buy from Apple.com? 

Would save on gas and energy unless you absolutely MUST HAVE it.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

kloan said:


> Won't work.
> 
> Read on Engadget that not only do other sim cards not work, you can't even use the iPhone at all, not even the iPod features. Says so right on the box, activation of AT&T plan to use iPod features. Lame.


Unlock Your Apple iPhone - iPhoneUnlocking

Hopefully, it'll happen soon.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> There's a 2 iPhone per person quota.
> 
> I can't wait to see what people will be getting for iPhone's on eBay.


eBay.ca: Brand new APPLE iPHONE 8gb 8 gb AT&T cell phone PDA (item 190127674661 end time 30-Jun-07 18:42:48 EDT)


----------



## veryatomek (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove. I waited 5 minutes in line at 7pm on friday and got two iphones at the apple store. I already found some useful tools for us canadians.


----------



## sharktank9000 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Turn off*

Hi scharlton - Have been tracking your posts re: bringing an AT&T iPhone up to Canada. Once you've activated it in the US (using a SSN and US address which I have access to), can you use the iPod and wifi functions if you have the wireless antenna off? I have a blackberry I'll still use up here in Canada, but will use the iPhone for those functions in Canada and for voice/data when I'm in the US. Thanks!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

veryatomek said:


> I drove. I waited 5 minutes in line at 7pm on friday and got two iphones at the apple store. I already found some useful tools for us canadians.


Useful tools for unlocking? If you could elaborate, that would be great.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

veryatomek said:


> I drove. I waited 5 minutes in line at 7pm on friday and got two iphones at the apple store. I already found some useful tools for us canadians.


Hmm, perhaps I have become too much of an internet cynic, but am I the only one who thinks that it is strange that the first post from a new member is one like this?

If this is legitimate, I offer my humblest of apologies.


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

sharktank9000 said:


> Hi scharlton - Have been tracking your posts re: bringing an AT&T iPhone up to Canada. Once you've activated it in the US (using a SSN and US address which I have access to), can you use the iPod and wifi functions if you have the wireless antenna off? I have a blackberry I'll still use up here in Canada, but will use the iPhone for those functions in Canada and for voice/data when I'm in the US. Thanks!


Yes, you can remove the SIM card and WiFi continues to work, along with the iPod.

If you cancel your AT&T service within 30 days you don't have to pay the early termination fee. I'm sticking with it for a few weeks to figure out what I want to do. Originally I was going to stay with AT&T, but they won't give me a discounted international roaming plan for 90 days because I can't prove that I live in the U.S. (via utility bill or paystub). I'm OK with 59c/minute voice, data 25/MB + $5/MB -- I am not OK with 79c/minute voice, data $15/MB, which is the a-la-carte data plan.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I can't wait to see what people will be getting for iPhone's on eBay.


 eBay.ca: Apple iPhone i-Phone AT&T 8GB FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING! (item 150138346418 end time 03-Jul-07 14:07:26 EDT)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> eBay.ca: Apple iPhone i-Phone AT&T 8GB FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING! (item 150138346418 end time 03-Jul-07 14:07:26 EDT)


The buyer has zero feedback. I wouldn't bet on payment being forwarded for that auction.

The iPhone has not been registered yet according to the serial number. Coverage begins July 24, 2007, strangely.


----------

